# Woodsmith depth gauge video



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you haven't signed up for the weekly E-tips from ShopNotes and Woodsmith here is a sample of what you are missing: Router Bit Depth Jig — Woodsmith Tips


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I tried that video earlier and my internet connection is slower than molasses in January so I wasn't able to view it. I did leave it in my Email folder to try again later though.

As I was trying to load it I started wondering why I am wasting my time looking at this because I have height gauges, dial indicators, calipers, brass bars, rulers and several other tools usable for measuring height and distance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, this is just one example of the free weekly tips they send out. Many of the tips convey the idea just by the photo so not being able to watch the video is not a big loss. Free is good.


----------

